# Clay marbles..



## JOETHECROW (Apr 27, 2007)

I wondered if there was any other uses for clay (unglazed) marbles besides codd bottle stoppers...I find them constantly in the old lower yard of the lumber co. i work for. It was once a large R.R. yard...then later a junkyard, they come up out of the dirt when it rains.                          Thanks,... Joe 
 {PS, just realized I put this in the wrong category, sorry}


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah you are dead right about the rain.  At my site, this one guy asks me to throw the dirt in a certain area if possible.  After the rain, he stops by and grabs marlbes and coins.  He is really good at it, the marbles either roll to the bottom or they stick out.  And the coins stand up cause the rain moves the dirt from around the sides but isnt strong enough to wash em away.  Well done on the marbles and keep it up.  They sell on ebay in lots of 100 or so.  Most diggers etc keep em in old bottles, etc.  I like em cause they connect with children of the era you are digging.  Thanks.
 Madpaddla


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

I vaguely recalled something about marbles & the RR and had to go to Google to find this: but at one time marbles were used by the railroads...thus many can be found around depots, etc...

http://www.railroadiana.org/hw/pgMarbles.php


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cool info whiskyman, thanks!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 29, 2007)

Very interesting stuff Whiskeyman,...also, thanks Ben and cobalt for the courtesy of a reply...Good diggin' y'all ...                      Joe


----------

